# Rabies Problem--need help



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've spent weeks trying to find a way around our local rabies law. Our town requires a rabies shot every year--I can deal with that. Here is the problem: Texas recommends the 3-year rabies BUT our town requires the 3-year EVERY year. 

I've contacted tons of vets in a 25 mile radius to see what they do and of course, they give the 3-year rabies every 3 years. Pet owners in our town are shocked when they realize their dog is getting the 3-year rabies each year. 

I've been told by some vets that the 3-year and the 1-year rabies is the same shot. Some vets have said the 3-year every year is perfectly safe. Some don't care.

I've spent sleepless nights trying to figure out what to do. If I could get a hold of a one-year rabies "shot", our local vet could give it--but how hard is that? 

We registered Bella with the city. If we didn't do that, there wouldn't be a problem, but now they have her on the records.

What can I do? I hope someone has some ideas. I'm in need of sleep!


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

What town do you live in? I would like to do some more research for you.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Little Elm, Denton County


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Nancy,
The first rabies vaccination given to a puppy is for 1 year. In my state they are revaccinated after that year with the 3 year one and don't need another for 3 more years. 
If your state requires a rabies vaccination every year, the 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccination Guidelines states the following:

Rabies 1-year killed vaccination:
Initial Puppy Vaccination at approximately 16 weeks - one dose as early as 3 months of age
Initial Adult vaccination at more than 16 weeks - administer as a single dose
Revaccination (Booster) - Annually. State, provincial and or local laws apply. The 1-year rabies vaccine may be used as a booster vaccine when dogs are required by statute to be vaccinated annually against rabies.
Comments and Recommendations: State, provincial, and local statues govern the frequency of adminstration for products labeled as "1-year rabies vaccines". The 1-year rabies vaccine is sometimes administered as the initial dose followed by 1 year later by administration of the 3-years rabies vaccine. State, provincial, and local statutes may dictate otherwise. When given annually, 1-year rabies products should not be considrered to cause fewer adverse reactions than 3-year rabies products.

Please see the following link http://www.drugs.com/vet/rabvac-1.html
There is a one year rabies vaccination called the Rabvac-1.

Arlene


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the Rabvac-1 is made by Fort Dodge.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nancy, I just posted this link in the Titer/Vaccine thread, but check it out: http://www.caberfeidh.com/Revax.htm

Just a sample of what it says...... *"The difference between the one-year and three-year vaccines is they ran a longer duration of immunity test to be able to make a label claim of three years. It's a marketing strategy, period. Any seroconversion that takes place after a modified live virus vaccine for parvo, distemper, parainfluenza, or adenovirus-2 (the "DHPP" of the combo shot) is just as good and as lasting as any other seroconversion, whether obtained from a vaccine with a one-year label claim or a three-year label claim. "

" "Booster" Effect: The only flaw in this reasoning is that it doesn't appear that giving shots to already-immune animals "boosts" much of anything. You cannot make an immune animal "more immune." Re-vaccinating an already-immune animal has little or no benefit; the previous immunity will act like maternal antibody and inactivate the vaccine, and immunity is not "boosted" at all. So you have all the risks of the vaccination, and no benefit. (Schultz, R.D., "Current and Future Canine and Feline Vaccination Programs." Vet Med 3: No. 3, 233-254, 1998.) "*

I understand you may not be able to avoid the rabies shot, but if you could.... Someone in a list once wrote that you could buy a rabies vaccine online (or at a vet's, I suppose) and simply use the sticker that comes with it and place it in your dog's health record pamphlet. So, 'on paper', it looks like your dog got the rabies vaccine. :biggrin1: I'm not saying to do it, as it's probably illegal, but........ !


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nancyf said:


> I've spent weeks trying to find a way around our local rabies law. Our town requires a rabies shot every year--I can deal with that. Here is the problem: Texas recommends the 3-year rabies BUT our town requires the 3-year EVERY year. !


There are several places in Texas that require a yearly shot. Try getting together with your local all breed club and try fighting the law with the city council.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> There are several places in Texas that require a yearly shot. Try getting together with your local all breed club and try fighting the law with the city council.


The "local" club is in Dallas, which is 45 minutes and several counties away. I tried to talk to our animal control officer about checking titer levels but that went no where.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nancyf said:


> The "local" club is in Dallas, which is 45 minutes and several counties away. I tried to talk to our animal control officer about checking titer levels but that went no where.


Do they have the same law there?


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

*Rabies shot*



JASHavanese said:


> Do they have the same law there?


The law comes from the recommendation from the State of Texas to use the 3-year rabies every three years. The problem comes when local communities go with the recommended--and then some.

I know it doesn't makes sense and that's what is so frustrating.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*GRRRRR....*

and why is it that havanese have the same amount of vaccine that they give to a 200 pound dog? Daisy has a bald spot the size of a quarter from where she got her three year rabies some months ago.

If you don't vaccinate here to renew your license, they come to your house. I wonder if the sticker would work. I'd like never to give it to my dogs again. There is no rabies in California, my dogs are mostly house dogs and when they are out are never out of my sight.

Does anyone know why such tiny dogs get the same amount of vaccine, it seems insane.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

*rabies shot*



Rikidaisy said:


> and why is it that havanese have the same amount of vaccine that they give to a 200 pound dog? Daisy has a bald spot the size of a quarter from where she got her three year rabies some months ago.
> 
> If you don't vaccinate here to renew your license, they come to your house. I wonder if the sticker would work. I'd like never to give it to my dogs again. There is no rabies in California, my dogs are mostly house dogs and when they are out are never out of my sight.
> 
> Does anyone know why such tiny dogs get the same amount of vaccine, it seems insane.


On some of the sites I checked to see if I could order a rabies shot, it specified that a rabies tag and certificate was NOT sent--that would have to be gotten from a vet. Some animal control offices want to see more than a sticker.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We had our one year check up today and I talked to our new vet about getting the one year rabies. He was open to the idea and his receptionist said she would order it a few days before we needed it in December. They were very helpful and willing to work with us. This was not the attitude with a dozen other places I contacted. We'll see how it goes in December but I think I'm going to be able to sleep better now.:yawn: Thanks again for all your help. Our next hurdle will be renewing Bella's city tag with only a one year rabies.


----------

